# new key program



## cruzincajun (Aug 22, 2011)

I decided to drop onstar and get an extra key with a "secret hiding place" under the car in case of lock out. I ordered the key from parts for a pricey sum and then was supposed to go the shop to program for another pricey sum. I did not have the 30 minutes required at that time and just rode the new key around for the rest of the day. I had tried it at the dealer when I first got it and it did not work. Later that day I discovered the key had programmed itself. Try it if you are going to get an extra key.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as Arte Johnson -- the "German Soldier" on *LAUGH-IN *-- used to say: _"....V-E-R-Y...I-N-T-E-R-E-S-T-I-N-G..."_


----------



## rmsls1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Humm, what else does this key do? It would appear, there is a wireless connection to the key.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

rmsls1 said:


> Humm, what else does this key do?


Yah und ein secret laser beam weapon to drill holes in Lexus engine blocks. One day Daimler will rule da verld!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I do not know about our Cruze. But on my other GM vehicles with a chip in the key the process goes like this:


1. Place an already programmed key in the key cylinder2. Cycle the ignition from OFF to ON (RUN) to OFF.3. Within 15 seconds, insert the new key in the ignition. Turn the ignition to the ON (RUN) or START position. The "security" indicator light will go on and then off. Turn the ignition "OFF".4. The new key will now start the vehicle.


Programming the FOB is a bit different. Did your Fob start working too?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I saw something in the cruze manual, but i'm not entirely sure about it. In the weird triangle hole in between the E-brake and the shifter, there should be a piece of plastic on the bottom that you remove. Then, you take your new key and put it into the key-hole, and the key syncs to your car, allowing you to re-program/program a new wireless key to work with your car.

**EDIT: and NO I didn't read EVERY page of the manual, but i still thumbed through the parts I didn't read.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

• To initiate, this procedure requires that 1 learned key be available
 
•A total of 8 keys maybe be learned to a single vehicle
 
•This procedure adds keys only. The procedure does not erase previously learned keys.
 
The keys to be learned must duplicate the mechanical cut of the current key.
 
1. With a previously learned key, turn the ignition ON.
 
2. Turn the ignition OFF and remove the key.
 
3. Within 10 seconds of turning OFF the ignition, insert the key to be learned and turn ON the ignition. The vehicle has now learned the new key and key transmitter.



You have to use new key/fobs, they only learn one vehicle.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My 2012 owners manual explains how to program a new remote. Can DIY. Only problem is paying a small fortune for that extra remote.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

NickD said:


> My 2012 owners manual explains how to program a new remote. Can DIY. Only problem is paying a small fortune for that extra remote.


My dealer told me around $50 and I believe others on here have confirmed. I think one person said $80-90.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

considerably cheaper on ebay


----------



## boscan17 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Maven

Thanks for the information. Does this procedure applies to 2011 chevy cruze?

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2012 ECO MT only had one key so the dealership had to order a blank and get it cut to match my current key. The FOB programming was as TSURacing described, not as described in the owners manual.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^same here. I actually looked up the key programming here. After doing the procedure above, both the key and remote worked instantly. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does that also work with push bottom start system?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Back from the dead but I'm going to try and program the new key I just received. I will report back if this works on 2013's or not.


----------



## eline65 (Aug 31, 2013)

NickD said:


> My 2012 owners manual explains how to program a new remote. Can DIY. Only problem is paying a small fortune for that extra remote.


They are about $50 at the dealer. I saw them online (not e-bay) about 32. But I called a local locksmith. They told me (and recommended) I program it myself. They will sell it for $42 + tax, and it included the cutting.

Now that POS Cruiser, re I mean PT Cruiser, I had was a small fortune at $150. and $50 to program


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

eline65 said:


> They are about $50 at the dealer. I saw them online (not e-bay) about 32. But I called a local locksmith. They told me (and recommended) I program it myself. They will sell it for $42 + tax, and it included the cutting.
> 
> Now that POS Cruiser, re I mean PT Cruiser, I had was a small fortune at $150. and $50 to program


Care to share the link?

From the owners manual:

"Programming with a Recognized
Transmitter (Keyless Access
Vehicles Only)
A new transmitter can be
programmed to the vehicle when
there is one recognized transmitter.
To program, the vehicle must be off
and all of the transmitters, both
currently recognized and new, must
be with you.
1. Remove the plastic trim piece
from the small storage area next
to the accessory power outlet
towards the front of the console,
to access the transmitter slot.
Push the button on the
recognized transmitter to extend
the key blade. Insert the key
blade into the transmitter slot.
2. Insert the vehicle key of the new
transmitter into the key lock
cylinder located on the outside
of the driver door and turn the
key to the unlock position
five times within 10 seconds.
The Driver Information
Center (DIC) displays READY
FOR REMOTE #2, 3, 4 or 5.
3. Remove the recognized key and
place the new transmitter into
the transmitter slot.
4. Press the ignition. When the
transmitter is learned, the DIC
will show that it is ready to
program the next transmitter.
5. Remove the transmitter from the
transmitter pocket and press K.
To program additional
transmitters, repeat Steps 3
through 5.
When all additional transmitters
are programmed, press and hold
the ignition for 10 seconds to
exit programming mode.
Replace the plastic trim piece
from the small storage area."

"Programming without a
Recognized Transmitter
(Keyless Access Vehicles Only)
If there are no currently recognized
transmitters available, follow this
procedure to program up to five
transmitters. This feature is not
available in Canada. This procedure
will take approximately 30 minutes
to complete. The vehicle must be off
and all of the transmitters you wish
to program must be with you.
1. Insert the vehicle key of the
transmitter into the key lock
cylinder located on the outside
of the driver door and turn the
key to the unlock position five
times within 10 seconds.
The Driver Information Center
(DIC) displays REMOTE LEARN
PENDING, PLEASE WAIT.
2. Wait for 10 minutes until the
DIC displays PRESS ENGINE
START BUTTON TO LEARN
and then press the ignition.
The DIC displays will again
show REMOTE LEARN
PENDING, PLEASE WAIT.
3. Repeat Step 2 two additional
times. After the third time all
previously known transmitters
will no longer work with the
vehicle. Remaining transmitters
can be relearned during the
next steps.
The DIC display should
now show READY FOR
REMOTE # 1.
4. Remove the plastic trim piece
from the small storage area next
to the accessory power outlet
towards the front of the console,
to access the transmitter slot.
Push the button on the
recognized transmitter to extend
the key blade. Insert the key
blade into the transmitter slot.
5. Press the ignition. When the
transmitter is learned the DIC
will show that it is ready to
program the next transmitter.
6. Remove the transmitter from the
transmitter slot and press K.
To program additional
transmitters, repeat Steps 4
through 6.
When all additional transmitters
are programmed, press and hold
the ignition for 10 seconds to
exit programming mode.
Replace the plastic trim piece
from the small storage area."

"Starting the Vehicle with a Low
Transmitter Battery
If the transmitter battery is weak, the
DIC may display NO REMOTE
DETECTED when you try to start
the vehicle. The REPLACE
BATTERY IN REMOTE KEY
message may also be displayed
at this time.
To start the vehicle:
1. Remove the plastic trim piece
from the small storage area next
to the accessory power outlet
towards the front of the console,
to access the transmitter slot.
2. Push the button on the
recognized transmitter to extend
the key blade. Insert the key
blade into the transmitter slot.
3. With the vehicle in P (Park) or
N (Neutral), press the brake
pedal and the ignition button.
See Starting the Engine on
page 9‑20 for additional
information about the vehicle's
keyless ignition with pushbutton
start.
Replace the transmitter battery
as soon as possible."

With a 2032 battery, new should read open circuited, 3.3V, if it reads 3.0V practically dead. Had to replace ours after one year. Paid extra for a Duracell Pro battery. Ones that came with it were MADE IN INDIA, without even a brand name on them. And for what they charge for these, could have added a low battery indicator for about a nickel more.

Don't keep the remote in my pocket when home, if my dog bumps me or brush against the counter top, Panic button goes off, set them on top of the refrigerator when I get home. Never leave my Cruze without the remote in my pocket on the road, not even for a second. For all I know, a glitch can lock the doors and will be screwed.


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

Would anyone please let me know if the above work on a chevy cruze 2013 2LT note that I do have a working combo key - thnaks


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

is that mean the car must have the push to start - and if does not have push to start the above instruction will or will not work thanks 4. Press the ignition. When the
transmitter is learned, the DIC
will show that it is ready to


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

agit said:


> is that mean the car must have the push to start - and if does not have push to start the above instruction will or will not work thanks 4. Press the ignition. When the
> transmitter is learned, the DIC
> will show that it is ready to


 Yes, press ignition (button) = Push to start model Cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ah, convenience, or is it? Ha, back in the old days with minimum wage of 75 cents per hour and a gallon of alcohol anti-freeze costing 6 bucks per gallon. Had to drain my radiator and block every night. During breaks at school or work, had to run the engine during the day time so it wouldn't freeze up. Get up earlier in the morning and fill the system with warm water, that really helped in starting the car. And sure had to learn how to use the choker or you would flood the engine.

When ethylene glycol anti freeze came out, was some time in the 50's for a buck a gallon, that was pure luxury, LOL. See on some of these newer cars, coming out with proximity remotes, can only ask what happens if either the remote or vehicle battery goes dead.

When AT's first came out, oil pump was driven by the output, if a car wouldn't start, could pull it. But then they moved that pump to the front, can pull it all day and not start the engine, even with cautions, will burn out the AT by pulling it. So if you had starter problems were dead meat. That was really further complicated by the anti-thief system.

So now you are having problems in programing your remote starter key? Is this a convenience, or just more problems. Ha, my 33 Buick was the last vehicle that had a hand engine crank. Least with a low battery, could crank it by hand to get it started.


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yes, press ignition (button) = Push to start model Cruze.



so if the 2013 chevy cruze 2LT without the push to start then the above instruction wont work - any information please how to program the 2013 model without the push to start - thanks


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yes, press ignition (button) = Push to start model Cruze.


so if the 2013 chevy cruze 2LT without the Push to Start then the above instruction will not work right? any information on to program the keys for 2013 Chevy cruze 2LT without the push to start - thanks


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Already posted the 2012 instructions for programming, let's call this the standard remote, same instructions in the 2013 manual.

For the push to start remotes, owners manual completely avoids this subject. So I gather you have to see your dealer.

Ha, back in the old school days, push to start meant putting the weakest guy in the drivers' seat and the rest of us pushing the car. Put it in 2nd gear and ease out the clutch. With an old AT with the pump on the driveshaft end, had to tow it at least to 25 mph. Today with the fluid pump on the engine side, if it doesn't start, call a tow truck.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah the good old days were more interesting , with all of us gathering together to push it to get IT started ..remember the push button transmissions , sweet idea only they have taken that concept too far . every thing today has to be push button , or predictive . Go Figure .


----------



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks for your time *Merc6*  i am lost here you said the step # 4 press ignition (button) = Push to start model Cruze - so is that mean programing will only work on the Push to start model Cruze and therefore the model without the push to start button wont work and I need to see the dealer thanks in advance


----------

